# First open atheist to ever run for congress in Georgia



## Four (May 29, 2012)

Given this is a Georgia based form i thought this was interesting... Thoughts? Political issues aside, Do you think he's got no chance in GA because he's a non-christian?

http://www.electmikesmith.com/

Here he is doing an AMA on reddit.com

http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/u9h77/i_am_mike_smith_the_first_open_atheist_to_run_for/


----------



## blood on the ground (May 29, 2012)

Not a chance


----------



## JB0704 (May 29, 2012)

Where he is running.....no chance.  Maybe if he was trying to get elected in whatever district represents little five points.


----------



## stringmusic (May 29, 2012)

He doesn't have a chance, on his theological stance, or his political one.


----------



## Vmarsh (May 29, 2012)

No chance, liberal buffoon


----------



## Four (May 29, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> No chance, liberal buffoon



i did say political issues aside.


----------



## Vmarsh (May 29, 2012)

"no chance"


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

JB0704 said:


> Where he is running.....no chance.  Maybe if he was trying to get elected in whatever district represents little five points.


----------



## atlashunter (May 29, 2012)

Four said:


> i did say political issues aside.



Political issues aside running as an open atheist in a bible belt state may not make one unelectable but it is definitely a liability.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 29, 2012)

Looks like he's officially out of the race due to some red tape.  Oh well.

I'd say some of his other stances might have made him a silver medalist more so than the atheism thing.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (May 29, 2012)

Vmarsh said:


> No chance, liberal buffoon



He's a Vietnam vet.  Classy.


----------



## Four (May 30, 2012)

atlashunter said:


> Political issues aside running as an open atheist in a bible belt state may not make one unelectable but it is definitely a liability.



He did mention that when he came out as an atheist a while ago he got death threats.


----------

